# Problems with Gti-r swap!



## Gti-r Head (May 2, 2008)

I have a b14 97' 200sx se auto. I converted everything from the shifter to the pedals. I'm having problems with engine not lining up with the cross member holes on the body. I got a 1.6 5speed cross member from the junk yard. I was told it would work the same. modified the front mount to fit. passenger and driverside mount are on also on. And suggustions?e mail me if you can thank for your time. MSN.com Paul
Gti-r Head is online now Forward Message Reply With Quote


----------

